# The future of goat packing hangs in the balance.



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

The comment period for the Blue Mountain Forest Plan (Malheur, Umatilla, and Wallowa-Whitman National Forests in Oregon) closes August 15. If the Forest Plan is implemented, portions of all three forests will be closed to Pack Goats FOREVER. If you don't comment by August 15, you will have no legal standing in the process of finalizing the Forest Plan:
_Comments, including anonymous comments, will be accepted at any time. However, comments posted after the close of a designated comment period may not be able to be given full consideration. Anonymous comments and comments submitted after the close of the final designated comment period will not provide the commenter standing for administrative review.

The Forest Service values public participation. Communications from the public regarding this project, including commenter's names and contact information, will become part of the public record.

Your comments are requested by 8/15/2014._

PLEASE take the time to comment. If nothing else, just simply state the Pack Goats need to be analyzed separately from other domestic sheep and goats and that Best Management Practices and Mitigation Measures will minimize and effectively eliminate risk of disease transmission to wild sheep. In addition, you can volunteer your services and expertise, as a member of the Pack Goat community, to collaborate with wildlife biologists in developing effective Mitigation Measures and Best Management Practices. 
You can submit your comments electronically, via the following link:
https://cara.ecosystem-management.org/Public/CommentInput?Project=31195


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow that doesn't seem fair at all to those of you who have pack goats! I will make a comment!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

saph: The link doesn't work.....just wanted you to know. tami


----------

